# Went to a Toysrus interview today



## Fat Man

So today I had an interview at Toyrus for an overnight stocking position and I actually went. 

At first I wasn't going to go because their interviewing process is set up in a way I'd probably never succeed in. TRU stores like to hold group interviews and make you do various activities like building with Lego's and role playing as a salesperson. When I first heard about the way they ran things I thought to myself, I'm not going to this, I'd feel so anxious it'd probably kill me. However today I thought about it and was like **** it, I'll go.

So I went and it wasn't too bad. Their were only eight people present which made me happy because I thought their would be more. We first got in to groups of four and were given Lego bricks and told to make something out of it together. Building with my group wasn't too bad, I spoke and helped build our fortress house but I didn't say much which bothered me. Next we had to introduce ourselves to everyone and I hated this part the most. We had to list three facts about ourselves, and I pretty much bombed this one. I mentioned three boring facts, one of which wasn't even related to work. Everyone did so much better then I did. Next up was the salesperson role play. We had to pick a toy out of a cart and sell it to the HR person present. I actually felt like I did ok in this part. I had to sell a baby car carrier toy. Despite my nervous stutter at the beginning, I think I did pretty good here. I advertised the toy well and even offered other items to go along with it. Finally I had the last part of the interview which was the one on one interview. It actually didn't feel like an interview. I sat down and they asked more about myself, explained more about the job and told me they would call me back in two days regardless If I get the job or not.

In the end I'm glad I went. It was a nice interviewing experience I've never done be for, it felt kind of refreshing. I thought it would be something I couldn't handle like most social situations but it wasn't all that bad. I personally think I'm not going to get the job but I'm going to try and remain hopeful. It would be cool to work at TRU plus I really need a job.


----------



## Charmander

Hope you get the job. You at least have more interview experience now so that's a plus note.


----------



## SapphicDysphoria

Good luck! Let us know when you hear back  To be honest, I think a group interview is easier than one on one because the questions they ask you aren't as difficult to answer. Glad you had a good experience!


----------



## slyfox

Great job  That sounds like it would be an interview from hell for me with all the group activity, etc. Hope you get the job!


----------



## Fat Man

So I waited all the way to 5pm for them to call me but they never did. So around that time I decided to call them. I asked to speak with the HR manager about my interview and was put on hold for about five minutes, afterwards they told me she was busy atm and asked to leave a message. I hope they get back to me. This was the first time I called a place to follow up on an interview(I've always been a afraid to do so in the past). I hope I didn't call too early, I have a bad feeling I did just that.


----------



## Fixfounded1994

I dont even know you yet Im so excited for you ! Best of luck  *fingers crossed*


----------



## SouthernTom

I really don't get what the need was for the salesperson roleplay for an overnight stocking position :con Seems bizarre and unnecessary when the job has absolutely nothing to do with sales.

Anyway, congratulations for attending the interview whatever the outcome :clap


----------



## Fat Man

WithMyFaithx said:


> I dont even know you yet Im so excited for you ! Best of luck  *fingers crossed*


Thank you very much 



SouthernTom said:


> I really don't get what the need was for the salesperson roleplay for an overnight stocking position :con Seems bizarre and unnecessary when the job has absolutely nothing to do with sales.
> 
> Anyway, congratulations for attending the interview whatever the outcome :clap


I agree but that's how they run things.


----------



## Fat Man

I'm such an idiot!!:doh

Today I was looking at an email account I don't check very often and to my surprise I saw an email from Toysrus asking me for a background check. I totally forgot I used this email address for my application. I feel so dumb, but to be honest I was expecting a call. The message is two days old, after reading it I immediately sent my information. I hope I'm not too late 

I wonder how long this is going to take. I've never gotten this far in the hiring process.


----------



## pocketbird

^^ Oh no! I know absolutely nothing about that, but I'm glad you went for it and enjoyed the experience. I hope you get it!


----------



## TheHaxanCloak

Toys R Us stores are usually pretty dead inside(Im the only person I ever see go inside my local store,lol). Because of this, they have very little staff on hand at one time, so maybe at some point even an overnight stock person might be on the sales floor, having to help people out, or handle other tasks they weren't initially hired for.

Cool that you got the job. My brother actually bailed on his TRU interview last week, when he found out it was a group one. I've had two super outgoing friends bomb theirs there,too!

They sound a lot easier than a one on one interview,though. It's insane the type of questions they ask you to be an overnight stock person at somewhere like Target. In the end, they just want some one fun, social, outgoing, does well under stress, and able to take charge if needed.

Retail jobs aren't based on skill or merit, it's all a personality test and how well you behave under the pressure of over the top, tough questions, and if you're gonna be a fun person to work with.

I bombed my Target interview years ago, and they hired this loud guy with tattoos, whom answered the question of "tell me a bit about yourself?" with "I like to go out and party, drink with my friends, just chill and stuff." whereas every other person answered that question by relating it to work type of skills/ethics etc.
The lady giving the interview was swooning all over him >_<


----------



## Fat Man

So Toysrus called me yesterday about my orientation. It's on Thursday at 9am and it's going to be about three hours long. I'm so happy but at the same time I'm really nervous. They're three things that have me worried. 

- The dress code
- How good or effective I'll be at my new job
- And my biggest worry, being social.

On top of that this will be my first job and orientation. My Training(cashier training included) also has me anxious, I'm afraid I'll mess up a lot or something.

Like I mentioned, being social has me worried the most. I am afraid that SA is going to get the best of me and I'm going to remain quiet through out the whole orientation. I'd probably say very little and just keep to myself, but I don't want that. I want to make a good impression on my future co-workers and who ever my manager(boss) might be. I don't want to come off as some kind of antisocial loner.


----------



## Just Lurking

> On top of that this will be my first job and orientation. My Training(cashier training included) also has me anxious, I'm afraid I'll mess up a lot or something.


They liked you enough to hire you.

Remember that, and remember to breathe. Whole breaths.

And take things slowly. I don't know about you, but when my anxiety spikes, I talk too fast (and wind up inaudible) and just, uh, 'do things' too fast in general. Allow yourself time to actually _think_ while you're figuring out the cash register and such.

No doubt they'll have had some horrible people come through working there, so their expectations aren't going to be too high anyway.


----------



## Juschill

congrats on going! that is a huge step and seems like u did a good job. Good luck with the job process! *Spirit Fingers*


----------



## AntiAnxiety

NanoStar SOUL said:


> So today I had an interview at Toyrus for an overnight stocking position and I actually went.
> 
> At first I wasn't going to go because their interviewing process is set up in a way I'd probably never succeed in. TRU stores like to hold group interviews and make you do various activities like building with Lego's and role playing as a salesperson. When I first heard about the way they ran things I thought to myself, I'm not going to this, I'd feel so anxious it'd probably kill me. However today I thought about it and was like **** it, I'll go.
> 
> So I went and it wasn't too bad. Their were only eight people present which made me happy because I thought their would be more. We first got in to groups of four and were given Lego bricks and told to make something out of it together. Building with my group wasn't too bad, I spoke and helped build our fortress house but I didn't say much which bothered me. Next we had to introduce ourselves to everyone and I hated this part the most. We had to list three facts about ourselves, and I pretty much bombed this one. I mentioned three boring facts, one of which wasn't even related to work. Everyone did so much better then I did. Next up was the salesperson role play. We had to pick a toy out of a cart and sell it to the HR person present. I actually felt like I did ok in this part. I had to sell a baby car carrier toy. Despite my nervous stutter at the beginning, I think I did pretty good here. I advertised the toy well and even offered other items to go along with it. Finally I had the last part of the interview which was the one on one interview. It actually didn't feel like an interview. I sat down and they asked more about myself, explained more about the job and told me they would call me back in two days regardless If I get the job or not.
> 
> In the end I'm glad I went. It was a nice interviewing experience I've never done be for, it felt kind of refreshing. I thought it would be something I couldn't handle like most social situations but it wasn't all that bad. I personally think I'm not going to get the job but I'm going to try and remain hopeful. It would be cool to work at TRU plus I really need a job.


I'm proud of you for going to something like that. I used to be obsessed with looking for jobs before, so I studied everything from the types of questions they ask, what answers they're looking for when they ask those questions, and the different types of interviews they have.

I even found this site that posts interview details and the questions they ask.

Here's the page for the interview questions and details for Toys R Us Stocking position, LOL.

http://www.glassdoor.com/Interview/...-Interview-Questions-EI_IE672.0,9_KO10,25.htm

With that site, it allowed me to have an answer to every single question I was asked at one of the interviews I went to.

Also, just show you know from now on, the trick to group interviews is that they're trying to see which people are the most bubbly and outspoken. Knowing that, if you talk more than the other people, be enthusiastic, make jokes, the job is yours 

Congratulations on facing this.


----------



## AntiAnxiety

SouthernTom said:


> I really don't get what the need was for the salesperson roleplay for an overnight stocking position :con Seems bizarre and unnecessary when the job has absolutely nothing to do with sales.
> 
> Anyway, congratulations for attending the interview whatever the outcome :clap


True. Only thing I can guess is that they may at one point ask him if he wanted to move to working days and doing sales.


----------

